# How's your Kessil



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Any Kessil users, what's your setting through out the day? (intensity, color, time...)


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Check Reefcentral. Much bigger pool of users. There are several big threads on Kessel settings.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

For what its worth here are my settings. Just keep in mind what works in one setup may not necessarily work in another it all depends on the type of livestock, size of tank etc...

kes2

kes1

This is a 110 gallon tall tank. Mostly LPS and softies (moved my SPS out). The Kessils (2x A360WE) work in conjunction with a 6x54w T5. The T5 shut down at 2pm you can see the spike up in the Kessils.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks, you have any idea that the par is for each intensity?


noy said:


> For what its worth here are my settings. Just keep in mind what works in one setup may not necessarily work in another it all depends on the type of livestock, size of tank etc...
> 
> kes2
> 
> ...


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I run mine on a frag tank, 0% spectrum, 100% intensity 8am-8pm, 20% intensity 8pm-8am. Loving it so far. The SPS frags are particularly loving it, they encrust very quickly.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

All blue spectrum? Any idea what par kessil are at in each different intensity?


goobafish said:


> I run mine on a frag tank, 0% spectrum, 100% intensity 8am-8pm, 20% intensity 8pm-8am. Loving it so far. The SPS frags are particularly loving it, they encrust very quickly.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

You would need a PAR meter to read that, it would be different in every setup based on the water, how far the light is from the tank ect.


----------

